# Sad News - Mac McCalla Passed



## Russell Miller (Jan 3, 2008)

I was just informed of the passing of one of the legends of Large Scale; Mac McCalla died yesterday of natural causes. Many of us grew up in the hobby attending his magnificent weathering clinics held on the Queen Mary. He was looking forward to holding one more clinic in 2016 at our National Convention. He will be missed.

Russ Miller
NGRC 2016 Chairman
#ngrc2016


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Oh no! I enjoyed his articles and presentations despite my inability to get my airbrush to cooperate. Please pass my condolences to his family.

Later,

K


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Sad news indeed. When my son was about 6 or 7 years old (he is now 31), Mac sat my son down next to him to explain how he was weathering a car, during one of the train shows. My son was mesmerized........Mac was an artist and a wizard with an air brush. Nice gentleman.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

He will surely be missed. Always enjoyed talking with him.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Sad news indeed. He taught me, as well as hundreds of others, how to weather with an air brush and even did my Shay at a demonstration.

A great guy all around and a real loss to the hobby.


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

I remember bumping into Mac on the Tehachapi Loop, my movie camera ran out of battery. Mac saw this and without a second thought gave me his camera to use while we were up there. He didn't really know me, but made me his friend for the day.
RIP Mac and thank you .


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Mac was a great modeler and a fine gentleman. He will be missed by all who got to know him.

David Meashey


----------



## gtrainman (Jan 5, 2008)

O.M Gosh, R.I.P Mac ! My condolences to his family.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

That is sad news...Mac was always fun to watch at work.


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

I don't know if I ever met him or not, but my condolences to his family and friends.


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

I first met Mac at one of the Queen Mary shows. Fine talent, great imagination, but most of all, an all-around nice guy. I think we'll all miss him.


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

Just for the record Mac did come East and gave a seminar at the East Coast Large Scale event. A true artist. Paint some new clouds for us .. RIP


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

I met Mac at the Queen...took his class. I've painted a heck of a lot of soda cans....to age them. He was the real deal....


----------



## Mark L Horstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Richard Weatherby said:


> Paint some new clouds for us .. RIP


And they'll be the rustiest, dirtiest clouds ever.

I, too, am saddened.


----------



## Pete Chimney (Jan 12, 2008)

A true loss to the hobby. I recall seeing a photo of a steam engine that Mac had weathered photographed on a diorama set outdoors and I could not tell if it was a model or a real engine. Finally the tell tale was the trip pin on a Kadee coupler. If the trip pin had been removed it would not be possible to tell which it was; 1:1 or a model.

That is the mark of a truly fine modeler, the result can fool the viewer into thinking the model is a real 1:1 engine.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

So sorry to read this. Mac was a great guy and so good for the Hobby. Yes, he will be missed.


----------

